# Menstruationszyklus und Verhütung



## Tokko (22 Feb. 2008)

* Menstruationszyklus und Verhütung


* Auszüge aus einem Biologietest "Menstruationszyklus und Verhütung" vom 18. März 2002 einer Hauptschule in NRW, 8. Klasse (Durchschnittsalter etwa 14 Jahre... und somit durchaus im fortpflanzungsfähigen Alter!!!)





* Thomas: * 
Der Eisprung ist zwischen dem 14. und 18. Tag der Periode und man kann dann nicht schwanger werden. Wenn man schon Jahre nicht mehr miteinander geschlafen hat, dann kann man während des Eisprungs schwanger werden! 
Genau im Eisprung dann ist die Zeit, in der man mit Sicherheit unfruchtbar ist. Bevor man miteinander schläft muss man die Pille schlucken, so dass der Körper denkt man ist schon schwanger dann nimmt der Körper ja auch keine neuen Samen auf. 
* Natalia: * 
Wenn man jung ist und will sich Destillieren lassen und dann später doch noch ein Kind haben will, dann ist es zu spät. 
* Roman: * 
Im Kopf ist das Glückshormon das den Menstruationszyklus steuert. Das heißt, wenn eine Frau für längere Zeit überglücklich ist, ist auch immer ein Ei in der Gebärmutterschleimhaut vorhanden. (siehe Seite I Aufgabe 9) 
* Janine: * 
Der Eisprung ist der erste Tag der Periode. Das Ei wandert von links nach rechts. Das Diaphragma ist nur für den Mann. Kolutus Inspiritus ist auf keinen Fall sicher. 
* Andreas: * 
Die Spirale ist nur geeignet, wenn die Frau schon ihren Familienwunsch abgeschlossen hat. 
* Samantha: * 
Ein Diaphragma ist nicht sicher, weil es Pysiken hat. Und es ist nur für Männer. 
* Emrah: * 
Die Pille ist für die weiblichen Wesen geeignet. Die Pille ist auch ein einfaches und unfühlsames Verhüttungsmittel. Die Spirale ist sehr sicher, aber es ist nicht sehr erotisch. Die Spirale ist auch sehr unangenehm. 
* Michael: * 
Warum ist der Menstruationszyklus hormongesteuert? Weil die Natur es so vorgesehen hat und die Frau es sowieso nicht steuern kann, übernehmen die Hormone das. 
* Stefan: * 
Das Ei wandert da in den Eileiter und da bleibt das auch. Und wenn man das so sieht ist alles so in Periodenzeit. Die Temperaturmethode ist nicht so gut für die Frauen, weil junge Mädchen immer eine unregelmäßige Temperatur haben. 
* Sofia: * 
Sperma abtötende Cremes und Destinisation sind unsicher und schützen vor gar nichts. Da kriegt man nur Krankheiten von. 
* Alex: * 
Wie funktioniert die Anti-Baby-Pille? Eigentlich genau wie die Pille, nur ist die Pille etwas sicherer. 
* Robert: * 
Beim Eisprung geht das Ei von einem in den anderen Eierstock. 
* Nadine: * 
Die Anti-Baby-Pille wird vor dem Geschlechtsverkehr geschluckt. Man sollte etwas warten - etwa 10 Minuten - bis man Geschlechtsverkehr hat. Eine Sterallisierung ist nicht gut für junge Leute. KontiusImpacktus ist sehr unsicher. 
* Melek: * 
Die vorher-rauszieh-Methode ist sehr unsicher weil vorher der Lusttropfen losgeht und der kann auch schwängern. Was auch nicht gut ist ist das kastrieren. Die Pille täuscht eine Schwangerschaft vor und wenn man sie absetzt denkt der Körper: oh scheiße ich wurde verarscht.


----------



## Dittsche (25 Juli 2008)

Die antwort von natalia ist so geil:crazy:


----------



## hansli (28 Juli 2008)

die letzte Antwort ist die Beste.

_oh scheiße ich wurde verarscht._

so ein Mist.


----------



## canal1 (30 Juli 2008)

:3drofl: Ist ja klasse lol Was war den der Notendurchschnitt?:thx:


----------



## odinus (16 Sep. 2008)

Unglaublich...

Das sind offenbar die Kiddies, die dann mit 16 Jahren Kinderwagen durch die Gegend schieben.

)


----------



## Buddylove1975 (20 Juni 2010)

Ich glaube,ich geh ins Kloster,bevor mir diese IQ-Junkies übern Weg laufen ;-)


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2010)

deswegen gibt es auch soviel 14-15-jährige Mütter und Väter


----------

